# TiVo Begins Rollout of Online Services Now Accessible Directly on the TV



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

Discover New Music, Buy Movie Tickets, Enjoy Podcasts, and View Shared Photos from Your TV 
12/1/2005 6:30:27 AM

ALVISO, Calif., Dec 01, 2005 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX/ -- TiVo Inc. (TIVO), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR), announced today the rollout of a host of new online services that deliver timely entertainment and information directly to the television set. Now, TiVo subscribers with a TiVo(R) Series2(TM) DVR connected to their home network will find accessing local movie listings and tickets, discovering music, listening to podcasts, and even viewing shared Yahoo! Photos plus their local traffic and weather as convenient and easy as using their TiVo(R) remote.

"TiVo forever changed the way people watch TV, making it easy to find and record your favorite programs," said Tom Rogers, President and CEO, TiVo Inc. "Now we're extending that ease-of-use to enable our subscribers to easily discover and enjoy online services directly on their television sets."

"We are excited to partner with TiVo to bring Yahoo!'s leading Internet services to consumers on their TVs," said Marco Boerries, senior vice president of the connected life business unit, Yahoo!. "Yahoo! is dedicated to extending our services beyond the desktop to give our millions of users access to their content and information, whenever and however they want it."

Starting today TiVo will begin the rollout to subscribers with a broadband-connected Series2(TM) DVR. The new features are included as part of the standard TiVo(R) service.

TiVo has partnered with leaders in broadband services, like Yahoo!, Fandango, and Live365 to ensure the best content as well as the ease and convenience subscribers expect from the TiVo(R) service. With the initial set of services, subscribers will enjoy all this right from their TV:

-- View both their own photo slideshows and those shared by friends with 
Yahoo! Photos, the world's most popular online photo service. 
-- Check local weather and traffic from Yahoo! 
-- Browse movie information in the living room to discover what's playing 
at local theaters and buy advance tickets from Fandango, the nation's 
largest movie ticketing service. 
-- Discover great new music on Live365, the largest Internet radio 
network, offering hundreds of stations in every genre and format, new 
and old, from all over the world. 
-- Listen to thought-provoking and entertaining talk shows with the new 
Podcast feature.

"We're thrilled to be working with TiVo," says Art Levitt, President and CEO of Fandango. "With this exciting new collaboration, consumers can make their moviegoing decisions from the comfort of their living rooms. This alliance furthers our goal of ubiquitous consumer access and to help make the moviegoing experience as easy and convenient as possible."

"TiVo and Live365 represent a great combination," added David Porter, GM of Business Development for Live365. "Both services give people the ability to take control of their media, tuning into what they want and even discovering something new. We're pleased to be part of this inaugural online services rollout."

Subscribers can learn more about these features and sign up for the priority list found at www.tivo.com/online to ensure the features are delivered to their boxes as soon as possible.

For more information, including information on where TiVo can be purchased, please visit www.tivo.com.

About TiVo Inc.

Founded in 1997, TiVo Inc. pioneered a brand new category of products with the development of the first commercially available digital video recorder (DVR). Sold through leading consumer electronic retailers, TiVo has developed a brand which resonates boldly with consumers as providing a superior television experience. Through agreements with leading satellite and cable providers, TiVo also integrates its full set of DVR service features into the set-top boxes of mass distributors. TiVo's DVR functionality and ease of use, with such features as Season Pass(TM) recordings and WishList(R) searches, has elevated its popularity among consumers and has created a whole new way for viewers to watch television. With a continued investment in its patented technologies, TiVo is revolutionizing the way consumers watch and access home entertainment. Rapidly becoming the focal point of the digital living room, TiVo's DVR is at the center of experiencing new forms of content on the TV, such as broadband delivered video, music and photos. With innovative features such as, TiVoToGo(TM) and online scheduling, TiVo is expanding the notion of consumers experiencing "TiVo, TV your way." The TiVo(R) service is also at the forefront of providing innovative marketing solutions for the television industry, including a unique platform for advertisers and audience measurement research. The company is based in Alviso, Calif.

This release contains certain forward-looking statements within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. These statements relate to, among other things, TiVo's business, services, product development, technology or other factors that may affect future earnings or financial results. Forward-looking statements generally can be identified by the use of forward-looking terminology such as, "believe," "expect," "may," "will," "intend," "estimate," "continue," or similar expressions or the negative of those terms or expressions. Such statements involve risks and uncertainties, which could cause actual results to vary materially from those expressed in or indicated by the forward-looking statements. Factors that may cause actual results to differ materially include delays in development, competitive service offerings and lack of market acceptance, as well as those factors described under "Factors That May Affect Future Operating Results" included from time to time in the Company's public reports filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission, including the Company's Annual Report on Form 10-K for the fiscal year ended January 31, 2005 and the Company's Quarterly Report on Form 10-Q for the quarters ended April 30, 2005 and July 31, 2005. We caution you not to place undue reliance on forward-looking statements, which reflect an analysis only and speak only as of the date hereof. TiVo disclaims any obligation to update these forward-looking statements.

NOTE: TiVo, TiVoToGo, Series2, and the TiVo Logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Inc.'s subsidiaries worldwide. All other company or product names mentioned may be trademarks or registered trademarks of the respective companies with which they are associated.

Movie information and showtimes provided by Tribune Media Services, Inc.

About Yahoo!

Yahoo! Inc. is the No. 1 Internet brand globally and the most trafficked Internet destination worldwide. Yahoo! provides online products and services essential to consumers' lives, and offers a full range of tools and marketing solutions for businesses to connect with Internet users around the world. Yahoo! is headquartered in Sunnyvale, Calif.

About Fandango

Fandango, the nation's largest movie ticketing service, sells tickets to approximately 13,000 screens and 1,100 theaters (nearly 70 percent of theaters in the U.S. enabled for remote ticketing) and to four out of the five largest U.S. theater circuits (according to National Association of Theater Owners, June 2005). A consortium of the nation's largest theater chains (including Regal Entertainment Group, Carmike Cinemas, Cinemark, Loews Cineplex Entertainment and Century Theatres, among others), Fandango sells tickets to more screens than all of its competitors combined. One of the Web's top movie destinations (according to Nielsen//NetRatings), Fandango allows moviegoers to quickly select a film, plan where and when to see it, read reviews, view trailers and buy tickets up to 45 days in advance. Fandango is available at www.fandango.com, 1-800-FANDANGO and via your wireless device at mobile.fandango.com.

About Live365

With thousands of stations and 3m monthly listeners, Live365 is the largest Internet radio network, offering listeners an unparalleled choice in music and other audio content. Live365 differs from other music and radio services in that it allows people to create a playlist from their own music collection and share it with others through free, radio-style streaming. Live365 also provides best-of-class steaming and advertising services for a wide range of professional clients. Stations can be accessed on live365.com, Apple iTunes, Windows Media Player and a growing number of home and mobile devices. Launched in July 1999, Live365 is the winner of the People's Voice at the Webby Awards for Best Music Site (2001, 2002) and Best Radio Site (2004).

SOURCE TiVo Inc.

http://www.prnewswire.com


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

There is a priority list for the upgrade

http://research.tivo.com/onlineservices/


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up :up:



from priority page said:


> ```
> TiVo Customer Support
> 
> TiVo Service Number:           e.g. 2400000123A456B
> ...


and on a Thanks for listening and *acting on it* to TiVo/TiVoJerry
I notice you can now copy the TSN with dashes from your account page right into the form. :up: :up: :up:

Question for clarification though 
the form says no spaces but does not mention dashes. Can you leave the dashes in and hit submit now or do you still need to delete the dashes?
the example shows no dashes so I would suggest that everyone deletes the dashes unless we hear otherwise.


----------



## macmatt (Oct 20, 2005)

if you sign up for the list, realistically how long will it take?

- Matthew Marshall
www.matthewmarshall.net


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

The page says first come first served.. so I would guess the longer you wait.. the longer it will take. From past experience, most priority forms submissions are usually met with in three days depending on volume of submissions.

J


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

macmatt said:


> if you sign up for the list, realistically how long will it take?
> 
> - matt


it is usually 2 to 3 business days. TiVo has never hooked up their back office systems so the priority entries have to be manually loaded into the rollout system.

this rollout is odd though as usually there is a limited random rollout and people that hit on the random usually post here about it. Then a TiVo employee usually posts here to give the forum a shot at getting on the list before they put it on the main web page.

that did not happen with this rollout and we mfrns0123 to thank for the heads up. I assume they are actually sending out updates and thus assume the 2 days or so to get the update.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

macmatt said:


> if you sign up for the list, realistically how long will it take?
> 
> - matt


The earlier you get on the list, the better. 

When we launch new software, services, etc we always make certain that we're getting a good feel for the impact on our customer support team. As a result we typically take a mix of people on the priority list as well as a random distribution of subscribers. So even though you sign up for the list it is possible that you'll hear from your neighbor that they got it as well. The list means that you'll get the new stuff earlier than most people...that you'll be at the front of the wave. But not that you're first in line.

After all, if we only used the priority list, only the forum folk would have it the first week. And I'd guess that the people here don't require the same level of support as a typical customer...you guys already know everything! So...the phones would be quiet for a couple of weeks. Then we'd hit 'regular' subscribers (non-priority list). And we wouldn't have any idea of what to expect.

So get on the list! www.tivo.com/online. 

Pony


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> The earlier you get on the list, the better.
> 
> So get on the list! www.tivo.com/online.
> 
> Pony


BTW, this stuff looks like an awesome first rollout of what HME can do. My winter project will be to finally organize all the digital photos.

and check out what podcasts are out there.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it is usually 2 to 3 business days.


Well, that depends on when you get on the list!

We're typically pretty conservative early on in any rollout. We stick to the plan...so if the priority list signup outstrips the total planned rollout for any given time some people will have to wait a bit. As we get a feel for how things are going we may choose to accelerate the rollout, but typically we do that for small changes or bug fixes.

The plan is for everyone to be updated over several weeks. So if you want to have these apps for Christmas...the best shot is to get on the list!

Note that you do need a Series2 standalone DVR connected to broadband to receive the new online services. Integrated DIRECTV/TiVo systems and Series1 systems do not have these services.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## macmatt (Oct 20, 2005)

I signed up...I was hoping it would be instant, so I could listen to my favorite podcast on it right now.

- Matthew Marshall
www.matthewmarshall.net


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

Is this a software update (ie, new software version number and need to reboot), or just a question of having a certain option enabled in your account (like having transfers enabled or not)?
From the priority list page, sounds like the latter, but I'm just checking.


----------



## jstr (Sep 25, 2005)

This is a great new feature! Thank you TiVo! I love to see that TiVo is getting very serious about adding new features and services. It seems that we are getting new announcements almost daily for the past week or so. This TiVo/Yahoo agreement is already producing great features and has potential for far more.

This is great for us TiVo users and is exactly what TiVo needs to separate itself from the competition. By the time TiVo's HD/cable card units hit the market, TiVo will blow away anything that the cable/satellite companies have to offer. If this is the direction that the new TiVo CEO is taking, then I'm very happy and looking forward to what's ahead.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

simonalope said:


> Is this a software update (ie, new software version number and need to reboot), or just a question of having a certain option enabled in your account (like having transfers enabled or not)?
> From the priority list page, sounds like the latter, but I'm just checking.


Although the priority page talks about new software, everything you need is in the 7.2.1 software. The process is authorizing and configuring your account on our side to allow your DVR to have access to the apps. All driven by the service. But if you're running 7.2.1 there's no new software required.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Oh, and in addition to signing up on the priority list, you should check into Yahoo, Fandango, and Live365 accounts too. 

Pony


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Any word on when/if Flickr will be supported? I always figured Yahoo Photos were destined for the grave (either superceded by or integrated with Flickr), but now I wonder how that's going to play out...


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, I just checked out Fandango's website, and was wondering why I had never heard of them. Turns out they don't support ticket sales for the 2 major chains of movie theaters in the metro Phoenix area (AMC and Harkins).  

Hopefully down the road another app will be made available that uses movietickets.com instead.

Jeff


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Although the priority page talks about new software, everything you need is in the 7.2.1 software. The process is authorizing and configuring your account on our side to allow your DVR to have access to the apps. All driven by the service. But if you're running 7.2.1 there's no new software required.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pony


Ah, that explains why this is different "rollout". Not as much need for testing and caution on the TiVo box side of things.


----------



## EwanG (Oct 14, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Any word on when/if Flickr will be supported? I always figured Yahoo Photos were destined for the grave (either superceded by or integrated with Flickr), but now I wonder how that's going to play out...


Count me as another user who'd like to be able to access his Flickr through this. Though I have all the same photos on my PC, but without the Tags and Titles that would make them fun for the rest of the family.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Thanks for listening and *acting on it* to TiVo/TiVoJerry
> I notice you can now copy the TSN with dashes from your account page right into the form.
> 
> Question for clarification though -- the form says no spaces but does not mention dashes. Can you leave the dashes in and hit submit now or do you still need to delete the dashes?


Actually, that was my team -- originally Dan203 gave us the Javascript code for error-checking the TSNs (15 digits, only 0-9 and A-F, only certain prefixes), since our first version of the priority form didn't do any error checking, Dan just volunteered.

But based on the feedback here, one of our program managers had a developer update the code to strip out the dashes.

So, feel free to paste in your TSNs with dashes, and go ahead and hit submit -- the dashes are now stripped out automatically.

I updated the examples to show you can either use dashes or leave them out.

Enjoy the new online services!

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## huhwha (Nov 27, 2005)

> Integrated DIRECTV/TiVo systems and Series1 systems do not have these services.


Is there any hope us poor stepchildren (integrated users) will ever see this?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wooo, getting a 2nd tivo and this! Can't wait!


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

huhwha said:


> Is there any hope us poor stepchildren (integrated users) will ever see this?


I understand - all of the broadband/networking services we offer are popular.

Offering these services to the integrated DIRECTV/TiVo DVRs is entirely up to DIRECTV. As much as we'd like to offer them to you, TiVo doesn't get to make that decision.

Pony


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Solution - buy a regular Tivo!!!


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

The one thing that I notice about all these new features is that they are all useful WITHOUT the standard DVR features.

It's like the potential of WebTV is finally coming to fruition. But do we need the DVR along with it? It's nice to have integration, but I'd have no problem putting an "Internet Services" box inline between my DVR and television. Who says the two concepts have to be married?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

jrinck said:


> The one thing that I notice about all these new features is that they are all useful WITHOUT the standard DVR features.
> 
> It's like the potential of WebTV is finally coming to fruition. But do we need the DVR along with it? It's nice to have integration, but I'd have no problem putting an "Internet Services" box inline between my DVR and television. Who says the two concepts have to be married?


Maybe there is a market for separation, but for TiVo users (and won't-ever-change-to-anything-else folks) like me, I sure as he** don't want TWO devices doing this when one can.

This will rock


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jrinck said:


> It's nice to have integration, but I'd have no problem putting an "Internet Services" box inline between my DVR and television. Who says the two concepts have to be married?


They don't _have_ to be married... they are nifty freebies which TiVo hopes (I assume) would entice people to come to TiVo versus a generic DVR or give them second thoughts before defecting.

While I don't know how useful these specific features are to me, the idea of them and the posibilities the underlyin technology offers excites me. It certainly keeps me in the fold, despite my longing for a dual-tuner HD model now (Comcast's Moto 6412 in my neighborhood). That and Boggle.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

ashu said:


> Maybe there is a market for separation, but for TiVo users (and won't-ever-change-to-anything-else folks) like me, I sure as he** don't want TWO devices doing this when one can.
> 
> This will rock


I prefer one box, but I have DirecTV, and they haven't announced anything like this regarding their DVR, and we know that 6.2 is the limit for DTivos.

So if a standalone box came out, it would be my only option.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> I understand - all of the broadband/networking services we offer are popular.
> 
> Offering these services to the integrated DIRECTV/TiVo DVRs is entirely up to DIRECTV. As much as we'd like to offer them to you, TiVo doesn't get to make that decision.
> 
> Pony


Any possibility that will change when DTV's contract with tivo runs out. Feel free to PM me any insights if you don't wanna go public with this info..


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jrinck said:


> I prefer one box, but I have DirecTV, and they haven't announced anything like this regarding their DVR, and we know that 6.2 is the limit for DTivos.
> 
> So if a standalone box came out, it would be my only option.


a Stand Alone box is out  you just have to switch providers to use it.

after all the siwtch to DirectTV for the dual tuner question posts I just had to say it


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Could Tivo make a non-DVR, stand-alone "Internet Services" box?

It's unlikely that the cable cos and sat providers will care about Internet services since that's not a service they provide, but with cable and sat companies pushing their DVRs, Tivo will have a hard time if their only products are DVR related.

A Tivo "I-Box" would be a wonderful product, and would sit side by side on store shelves with the Tivo DVRs that have the internet services technology built in.

Consider this sort of an "Internet and Home Network Overlay" for your television.

Dammit, if I had this much enthusiasm two years ago, along with some good VC contacts, I'd have done the darn thing myself!


----------



## EarlyTiVoUser (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello. 
TiVoPony indicated earlier: 

"everything you need is in the 7.2.1 software. The process is authorizing and configuring your account on our side to allow your DVR to have access to the apps. All driven by the service. But if you're running 7.2.1 there's no new software required."

That's fine. I'm running 7.2.1-oth-01-2-140. Sounds like I'm at the right level. Just one question: Do I need to run the TiVo Desktop software on my Windows machine to access the new online services?

Thanks.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

EarlyTiVoUser said:


> Just one question: Do I need to run the TiVo Desktop software on my Windows machine to access the new online services?


No computer or software needed, just a broadband-connected TiVo. THAT is what makes these features/technology so awesome. (No Galleon to configure, no worries about which OS is supported, don't need to leave the PC on, etc.)


----------



## EarlyTiVoUser (Feb 10, 2003)

Very cool. You are so right, this will be very awesome! I'm on the interested parties list. I can't wait until it becomes active on my TiVo.

Thanks, Dave, for the clarification.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

I have DirecTivo. Suppose I bought a standalone Tivo and only wanted to use the new Internet related services, and keep my DirecTivo operating as-is. Could I inline the Tivo with the DirecTivo? 

What if I had a DirecTV R15 for that matter? Or a Dish Network DVR? Or the Comcast DVR? ...


----------



## SpeedNut (Dec 8, 2003)

EwanG said:


> Count me as another user who'd like to be able to access his Flickr through this. Though I have all the same photos on my PC, but without the Tags and Titles that would make them fun for the rest of the family.


Me three!!!  I'm not sure how it's going to play out, but I'm hoping there is a facility for flickr as well.

As for the podcasts, the next (BIG!) step is to add another app for videocasts / videoblogs / IPTV / whatever-you-want-to-call-it to have available. I know I would be buying extra TiVos for that in a heartbeat. Now that would be "TV Your Way."


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

jrinck said:


> I have DirecTivo. Suppose I bought a standalone Tivo and only wanted to use the new Internet related services, and keep my DirecTivo operating as-is. Could I inline the Tivo with the DirecTivo?


Sure you could!

I'm actually doing that now, allbeit unintentionally. (I'm "borrowing" the sa's directv receiver for use at another location for the moment)

I have my dtivo on one of my tv's inputs and have the sa on another.

It's the best of both worlds!


----------



## theGUYman (Jun 9, 2005)

I wonder how much space this could consume on my meager 40GB series 2 units . . .


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

jmoak said:


> Sure you could!
> 
> I'm actually doing that now, allbeit unintentionally. (I'm "borrowing" the sa's directv receiver for use at another location for the moment)
> 
> ...


I didn't think of that. I was thinking I'd need to inline them, but there's no reason why I couldn't just switch over to "Input-2" for the standalone "Internet/Network" Tivo, and leave the DirecTivo on "Internet 1".

These Internet functions seem like they'd work without a cable/sat signal, so that standalone Tivo would only connect to my internet connection.

NOW I'm getting even more excited!


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

theGUYman said:


> I wonder how much space this could consume on my meager 40GB series 2 units . . .


Pony will answer this for sure.. but in theory - none. Cause none of the content is 'hosted' on your TIVO.. but rather streamed from the remote sources via broadband in real time or near real time.

J


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

theGUYman said:


> I wonder how much space this could consume on my meager 40GB series 2 units . . .


None. Like Music & Photos, this is streaming data via the network connection and not stored on the drive.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmm, when this starts rolling out I wonder if someone could sniff the traffic to find the IP of the server and then other folks could 'jump the line' by manually adding that IP as a server.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

mega you are such the rascal


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> mega you are such the rascal


I'm a networking & security geek, I always think about these things.

I do wonder about that - is there something on the head end restricting access by TSN? I'm not going to be the one posting the IP.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

*sigh* thanks Directv


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

megazone said:


> Hmm, when this starts rolling out I wonder if someone could sniff the traffic to find the IP of the server and then other folks could 'jump the line' by manually adding that IP as a server.


I think there is some authorization being done on the box that has to come from TiVo mothership first. Most likely part of a broader scheme to keep someone from trying to emulate a TiVo on a PC enough to grab these services.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Any possibility that will change when DTV's contract with tivo runs out. Feel free to PM me any insights if you don't wanna go public with this info..


When the DTV/TiVo contract expires, the DirecTiVo subscribers, the software, and the fate of those boxes will be entirely in the hands of DTV -- TiVo will have no access to them at all. The only way you will ever get these features from TiVo is to get a standalone box or the Comcast box if the features are offered there.

It's sad, but true.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

jrinck said:


> I prefer one box, but I have DirecTV, and they haven't announced anything like this regarding their DVR, and we know that 6.2 is the limit for DTivos.


The problem for DTV is that they can't offer broadband internet service except through partnerships. And once their "partners" have the customers broadband connected, they could offer you IPTV and eviscerate DTV's subscriber base from within.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I think there is some authorization being done on the box that has to come from TiVo mothership first. Most likely part of a broader scheme to keep someone from trying to emulate a TiVo on a PC enough to grab these services.


You're kidding right? Or did I miss something that you can't already do (better) on a PC?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> None. Like Music & Photos, this is streaming data via the network connection and not stored on the drive.


 Interesting. I would have thought that I would have run out of ram cache on some of the more problematic connections I tried. I have been doing some podcasts from russia, and the net connection oftentimes is interupted due to traffic. Maybe I was just lucky, but I haven't run into delays. Nice implementation.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

WOW TiVo

Execution has really accelerated over there lately.


----------



## trapperjohn (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi,
I just bought a tivo as a gift.

If they activate it in about 2 weeks, will the unit d/l 7.2.1 and would they also have access to this new feature or would one of these be added later on to the unit?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

trapperjohn said:


> If they activate it in about 2 weeks, will the unit d/l 7.2.1 and would they also have access to this new feature or would one of these be added later on to the unit?


Yes, the unit would download 7.2.1 since that's the current software. And if they sign up on the list they should get this, if it isn't already in wide release by then.


----------



## TonyToy (Dec 2, 2005)

This looks like a cool feature. Can't wait to get it.
Unfortunatly the TiVo in my room never gets any cool things like the beta upgrade with the clip ending feature, or the Red Trousers movie. The Tivo in my Dad's room got them both VERY fast.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I think there is some authorization being done on the box that has to come from TiVo mothership first. Most likely part of a broader scheme to keep someone from trying to emulate a TiVo on a PC enough to grab these services.





RoyK said:


> You're kidding right? Or did I miss something that you can't already do (better) on a PC?


LOL

I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Pony has the rollout started? Just curious how far out you let us know.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Please post here when you recieve the new feature. Also post the date that you put yourself on the priority list. Thanks!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> I understand - all of the broadband/networking services we offer are popular.
> 
> Offering these services to the integrated DIRECTV/TiVo DVRs is entirely up to DIRECTV. As much as we'd like to offer them to you, TiVo doesn't get to make that decision.
> 
> Pony


So that's a no. Sigh. Sometimes DirecTV makes me cry.

I love the Tivo platform and have no interest in either the D* DVRs or any of the others out there. I suppose I could wait for the dual-tuner HD SA box and run it side-by-side, but the WAF won't be very high on that.

On the other hand, I could wait for Comcast...but Comcast is significantly more expensive than D*.

GAAAHHHH!

TP, thanks for sharing the info...nice to see what innovation on a Tivo platform looks like, even if from afar.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> You're kidding right? Or did I miss something that you can't already do (better) on a PC?


not in the category of trying to get at those wonderful features but in the category of just messing with TiVo. Obviously all that is availble on the internet/PC already - that is where it came from.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I have the new Tivo Online services but I cannot enter my Yahoo ID to personalize the information. The page which displays the keyboard for entering the Yahoo ID, has no visible way to start selecting the letters to enter the Yahoo ID. 

I select the Thumb Down for lower case entry of my e-mail address but nothing happens after that. There is no symbol to manipulate on the keyboard to select characters.

Does anybody else have the Tivo Online services? What am I missing?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Morris Herman said:


> I have the new Tivo Online services but I cannot enter my Yahoo ID to personalize the information. The page which displays the keyboard for entering the Yahoo ID, has no visible way to start selecting the letters to enter the Yahoo ID.
> 
> I select the Thumb Down for lower case entry of my e-mail address but nothing happens after that. There is no symbol to manipulate on the keyboard to select characters.
> 
> Does anybody else have the Tivo Online services? What am I missing?


I think you need to press the up arrow to move the highlight from the two menu options at the bottom of the screen up into the keyboard area.

Pony


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Sure, you can do all this stuff on a PC, and have been able to forever, but I want to do this stuff in front of my 60" big screen TV while lounging back on my couch, not sitting uncomfortably (yet ergonomically correct) in front of a much smaller computer monitor!


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> I think you need to press the up arrow to move the highlight from the two menu options at the bottom of the screen up into the keyboard area.
> 
> Pony


Thanks. I will try that when I get home. This user interface is different from the normal alphabetic entry keyboard (used in entering wishlists) which has arrows pointing into the keyboard from the left and out to the right. That is confusing.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I wish the Podcast feature had FF/RW/Skip controls. TiVo has spoiled me and I sometimes need to hear some discussion item a second time. IMO the Galleon implementation is better in this regard...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

I hope for the next priority list I won't have to do anything as out of fashion as boot up some PC and start a web browser and surf to sign up. I hope I can just do it all from the couch on my TiVo...as it was meant to be.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> I hope for the next priority list I won't have to do anything as out of fashion as boot up some PC and start a web browser and surf to sign up. I hope I can just do it all from the couch on my TiVo...as it was meant to be.


I doubt it - the priority list is a perk for the folks active in the community. A little reward for keeping up with TiVo news online or visiting TiVo's site to read about the new stuff.

Putting it on the unit defeats the purpose of having the list in the first place. There'd just be a mad rush of people signing up if it showed up on the unit. Everyone will get it anyway.


----------



## justmike (Dec 21, 2004)

Pony

Might want to give the 365 folks a heads up that the VIP web site did not appear to be running. At least for me. Shame to have a nice big referal and no site


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

jrinck said:


> The one thing that I notice about all these new features is that they are all useful WITHOUT the standard DVR features.
> 
> It's like the potential of WebTV is finally coming to fruition. But do we need the DVR along with it? It's nice to have integration, but I'd have no problem putting an "Internet Services" box inline between my DVR and television. Who says the two concepts have to be married?


Good question; however IMO experience shows that they should be married, because in this instance, "standalone" streaming boxes haven't taken off (nor has WebTV/MSNTV) as mass market devices on their own merits.

A while ago Microsoft launched its new MSNTV2 box that does all of this internet and PC streaming services (ie, pictures, music, etc) and it has virtually disappeared without a trace (I assume some people are buying this - probably current WebTV/MSNTV subscribers - but I don't know anyone who even knows this product exists).

I used a WebTV box circa 1998-9, and it was fun, given its limitations, for email and light web surfing from the convenience of the couch, however there were three severe limitations: the limitations of the NTSC analog TV set (which WebTV worked around fairly well), the limitation of the low bandwidth dialup modem (these last two are finally addressed by the new MSNTV2 box), and the limitation of not having a hard drive, which effectively prevents the kinds of steady software improvements that TiVo has been producing since 1999. If you added a large hard drive to a WebTV type box, you might as well go ahead and add the DVR functionality.

I dumped my WebTV box in 1999 when it became obvious that Microsoft had no interest in improving the WebTV technology. I got broadband cable internet access in 1999; WebTV suddenly became far too slow to be usable; it is indicative of just how glacially slow moving Microsoft is, that it is only now, over five or six years later, that the WebTV/MSNTV/MSNTV2 line is finally getting an Ethernet connection to allow for broadband connections. Five years too late.

It seemed natural and inevitable to me that Microsoft would add DVR functionality to WebTV to compete with TiVo (the WebTV Plus box I had actually did have a 1 gig hard drive, for advertising and other downloads) and the Dish box Microsoft built, and UltimateTV, were all built on WebTV technology as a starting point, but Microsoft never attempted to turn WebTV/MSNTV itself into a DVR. Had they done so, it would have been a very interesting, and dangerous, competitor to TiVo. I assume the reason MS has not done so is due to internal MS politics: they don't want a cheap competitor to their Windows Media Center Edition PCs, and thus chose not to compete directly with TiVo's standalone DVRs.

Anyway, I think that the DVR is the true, compelling "killer application" that is going to get these boxes into everyone's homes eventually, and that the WebTV type functions and the picture/music/video streaming and other intranet and internet related functions, will, for most people, sneak into their houses via the DVR trojan horse, rather than come in (for most people) directly as a seperate device.

It is also much easier to expand a DVR into such a device anyway, than to justify the purchase of two seperate devices. This may be an instance where convergence makes economic and technical sense.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVo is being evolved from a recorder of television into a networked media client and server. The hardware for the inital function is well suited to the later, more general purpose, function. Thus a natural extension of the product into networked media, which will be a major theme in home entertainment for years to come.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

justmike said:


> Pony
> 
> Might want to give the 365 folks a heads up that the VIP web site did not appear to be running. At least for me. Shame to have a nice big referal and no site


Hmmm...it works fine for me. Maybe it was just a temporary glitch on their side this morning.

www.live365.com/tivo

Pony

edit to fix my hasty typing...forgot the .com


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Hmmm...it works fine for me. Maybe it was just a temporary glitch on their side this morning.
> 
> www.live365/tivo
> 
> Pony


That link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## macmatt (Oct 20, 2005)

he just forgot the .com:

http://www.live365.com/tivo

- matt
www.matthewmarshall.net


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> That link doesn't seem to work for me.


Doesn't work for me either.

Check that, it worked for me on the third attempt.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

So now that TiVo has partnered with Fandango I find myself compelled to give Fandango a try, but for the life of me I can not really figure out the advantage of buying my tickets in advance through them. If I understand it correctly I buy the tickets through TiVo, but then, to pick them up I still have to wait in the same line as everyone else who is buying tickets? I think I'm missing the value added part of this service. Anyone care to enlighten me? 

I love being able to use Fandango to check movietimes. I had that feature with Galleon, which has a better interface in my opinion, but I like being able to access it without having my computer on. 

-Dylan


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

dylanemcgregor said:


> So now that TiVo has partnered with Fandango I find myself compelled to give Fandango a try, but for the life of me I can not really figure out the advantage of buying my tickets in advance through them. If I understand it correctly I buy the tickets through TiVo, but then, to pick them up I still have to wait in the same line as everyone else who is buying tickets? I think I'm missing the value added part of this service. Anyone care to enlighten me?
> 
> I love being able to use Fandango to check movietimes. I had that feature with Galleon, which has a better interface in my opinion, but I like being able to access it without having my computer on.
> 
> -Dylan


There are a couple of good things about buying tickets from fandango.

1) You are gauranteed tickets for a show even if it is sold out by the time you get there.

2) Some theaters have interactive ticket machines, all you have to do is insert the credit card you used to buy the tickets and the tickets pop out. The machine almost never has a line.

However the ticket dispensing machines aren't available in all theaters. If your local theater is one that doesn't have one the only real advantage is that you get a gaurantee that you won't miss the sold out movie if you bought earlier in the day online, or now on TiVo.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Hew said:


> There are a couple of good things about buying tickets from fandango.
> 
> 1) You are gauranteed tickets for a show even if it is sold out by the time you get there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my theatre does not have the machines, and if the movie is going to be sold out it still means that I have to get there early to get seats. Oh well, I guess I'll just use it for movie times.


----------



## pad77 (May 25, 2002)

How do you know if your account has been upgraded to allow this new on-line service?

Is there a new option listed in the "Photos & More" section or is there a on-line menu selection added to the "Now Playing" menu?

Do i have to turn on something or approve something on my "Manage my account" on the Tivo website?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

pad77 said:


> How do you know if your account has been upgraded to allow this new on-line service?
> 
> Is there a new option listed in the "Photos & More" section or is there a on-line menu selection added to the "Now Playing" menu?


The "Photos and More" menu will include the new features. Once your account is enabled they show up automatically (I think).


----------



## davidvanb (Dec 30, 2004)

I justed wanted to chime in that I love the new features esp. Podcaster. For me, this is a much better solution than downloading files to my computer. With Tivo routed through my stereo, I turn off the TV and listen to podcasts instantly with awesome sound quality. I have had great success manually entering URLs of podcasts that aren't featured in the menus. 

The only podcast I haven't gotten to work is the Sub Pop feed in the music section. I've tried a variety of files only to watch it load for a minute and then play nothing. Any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## macmatt (Oct 20, 2005)

can someone whose gotten the update tell us when they signed up, and when they got the update?

also, did they tivo tell you there was an update, or did you just see it in the music section?

- matt


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

huhwha said:


> Is there any hope us poor stepchildren (integrated users) will ever see this?


I fired DirecTv a couple of months ago, sold my DirecTiVo on eBay, bought a standalone series 2 off eBay, and have been happy ever since!

For example, I went to the internet archive and downloaded all the old Superman cartoons from the 1940's. I put them out there in the TiVo directory on my PC, downloaded them to the TiVo and the kids have been watching them all weekend. They love them! Couldn't do that with my DirecTiVo!

75% of what is making TiVo so cool is intentionally being passed up by DirecTv. I say that it is time to move on...


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hew said:


> There are a couple of good things about buying tickets from fandango.
> 
> 1) You are gauranteed tickets for a show even if it is sold out by the time you get there.
> 
> ...


Very high on the WAF scale (wife acceptance factor). When she wants to see a new movie, I get the tickets off Fandango a couple of days before the show. When we arrive at the theater, we walk right past the long lines, pop my debit card into the kiosk machine, and we have tickets. We are in our seats with our popcorn faster than it used to take just to get through the ticket line!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo's offical blog stated that the priority people wouldn't start receiving the online services until 12/5. So the people posting were either in the beta or got lucky with an early rollout to random units.

http://blog.tivo.com/tivo_blog/2005/11/redefining_the_.html



> Here are the deets: Starting the week of December 5, 2005, TiVo will begin upgrading subscribers in select markets, and will gradually upgrade all subscribers with a broadband-connected TiVo Series2 DVRs through the first quarter of 2006.


----------



## jckatz (Apr 1, 2003)

jkovach said:


> Well, I just checked out Fandango's website, and was wondering why I had never heard of them. Turns out they don't support ticket sales for the 2 major chains of movie theaters in the metro Phoenix area (AMC and Harkins).
> 
> Hopefully down the road another app will be made available that uses movietickets.com instead.
> 
> Jeff


Count yourself lucky... My local movie theatre DOES use FANDANGO and they have the WORLDS WORSE commerical before the movie... I refuse to EVER use FANDANGO until they stop advertising in such a completely HORRIBLE and annoying way.

Plus movietickets.com is FREE if you are an AMC card member...

Miss AMC!!!!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm kind of curious why a priority list is even needed? Unlike a software upgraded, upgrading everyone at once won't bog down the daily connection server and it shouldn't bog down the HME server since that will have to handle all the connections once everyone is upgraded any way.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

morac said:


> I'm kind of curious why a priority list is even needed? Unlike a software upgraded, upgrading everyone at once won't bog down the daily connection server and it shouldn't bog down the HME server since that will have to handle all the connections once everyone is upgraded any way.


Two words: Tech Support.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

davezatz said:


> TiVo's offical blog stated that the priority people wouldn't start receiving the online services until 12/5. So the people posting were either in the beta or got lucky with an early rollout to random units.
> 
> http://blog.tivo.com/tivo_blog/2005/11/redefining_the_.html


...but TiVo's own press release said the rollout began Dec. 1...


> Starting today TiVo will begin the rollout to subscribers with a broadband-connected Series2 DVR. The new features are included as part of the standard TiVo® service.


----------



## jakelambert (Feb 18, 2003)

Has anyone signed up for a Live 365 VIP membership? I've been using the free service on Tivo and it seems to work a lot better than any other streaming method I've tried, but I'm curious if the extra stations you get with a membership are worth it. Any comments?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jrinck said:


> Sure, you can do all this stuff on a PC, and have been able to forever, but I want to do this stuff in front of my 60" big screen TV while lounging back on my couch, not sitting uncomfortably (yet ergonomically correct) in front of a much smaller computer monitor!


Some of this functionality has already been available for some time on TiVo for people who've installed JavaHMO on their PC. (TiVo talks to the JavaHMO server on the PC which then does all the internet streaming on behalf of TiVo) - it also allows some similar functionality such as local weather, movies times (but not tickets), and streaming internet radio.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

JavaHMO is obsolete, Leon (the creator of JavaHMO), stopped maintaining it and Galleon is the replacement.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

I suspect that we'll see quite a bit of discussion tomorrow. Unless people are too busy playing with the apps to post. 

We won't get through the entire list tonight, or even half of it...but the first big wave will be hitting very soon now...

Pony


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> I suspect that we'll see quite a bit of discussion tomorrow. Unless people are too busy playing with the apps to post.
> 
> We won't get through the entire list tonight, or even half of it...but the first big wave will be hitting very soon now...
> 
> Pony


Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

Just got it! Very nice, I like it a lot! Thanks Tivo


----------



## thechiz (Oct 3, 2005)

I signed up on priority list at 11.30am on December 1st.
I got the Yahoo stuff about 7.30pm this evening.
Photos load a little slow but its nice to see on the TV.


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm in! I signed up Thursday morning. I'm downloading a podcast now.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

morac said:


> I'm kind of curious why a priority list is even needed? Unlike a software upgraded, upgrading everyone at once won't bog down the daily connection server and it shouldn't bog down the HME server since that will have to handle all the connections once everyone is upgraded any way.


a

Mostly the segmented roll out is done for 2 reasons..

1) To review the number of phone calls that the 'update' .. 'newfeatures' generate to the customer service line.

2) To potentially catch any bugs as yet not seen during the testing phase.

Neither of which can be accurately determined prior to an actual roll out.

J


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

...If you like what you see, and want a few more apps...

visit: www.apps.tv 

Pony


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

Wonder who's responsible for "PonyPoker"


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Is the Toshiba SD-H400 the only remote without the Info button? I'm limited in a few apps... Also are we providing feedback anywhere? In one of the Yahoo! apps the text on one screen is cut off mid-sentence... I'll try to reproduce and document it if this stuff is being collected.

Has anyone sniffed the stream yet? Not as megazone alluded to for TiVo's IP, but to determine if our Yahoo! username/password or Fandango credit card are being passed in the clear or obscured? (My network is wireless and I'm limited to the nearly useless WEP since I'm not using a bridge.) Once they're entered, I assume they're stored on TiVo's servers and don't need to be passed again...?

Of all the apps, I think the Podcaster is the most impressive. Not sure that I'll use it, but it is innovative and quite polished (other than no pause/bookmarking) for a first rev. The WordSmith game is fun and has pretty graphics, though it's slooow. In fact, most of these are slow. Wonder if it will always be that way, or if we're all hitting TiVo's apps simultaniously? I do recognize this TiVo platform is probably doing a lot more than it was originally designed to handle.


----------



## EarlyTiVoUser (Feb 10, 2003)

Got it! Works great!!

 

Definitely a Merry Christmas gift from TiVo.

Thank you, TiVo!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lajohn27 said:


> a
> 
> Mostly the segmented roll out is done for 2 reasons..
> 
> ...


Normally that's true for a software rollout, but in this instance most people won't know they even have the new features unless they go into the MP&M menu.

I think it's mainly being done because the TSN apparently have to be entered manually which slows down the process. Not sure why though.


----------



## macmatt (Oct 20, 2005)

I finally got the update....the main reason I wanted it or was to lsiten to podcasts. Unfortunately, it seems like the TiVo doesn't record the podcast, it just streams it. Also, not being able to fast forward and rewind?

cool, for a first step though. 

- matt


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Once we see TiVo start handling video casts and indy IPTV then it will be huge. This is an imporant first step of a new media distrobution system. I am so excited to be living through it!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I am a few days late signing up for this so I hope I don't have to wait too long. The new apps look great!


----------



## custer (Jul 19, 2005)

ashu said:


> Maybe there is a market for separation, but for TiVo users (and won't-ever-change-to-anything-else folks) like me, I sure as he** don't want TWO devices doing this when one can.
> 
> This will rock


I always wondered why a TiVo didn't include webtv features when it so easily could, and far superior to what a diskless MSNTV2 can do. I'd live to pitch my MSNTV and use those connections for some other device.


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

Flyinace2000 said:


> Once we see TiVo start handling video casts and indy IPTV then it will be huge. This is an imporant first step of a new media distrobution system. I am so excited to be living through it!


I agree, maybe even one day we'll be able to transfer programs from any tivo in the world into your tivo. Anyone know if this is possible?

If it is possible a tivo would be an open door to all programing in the world. Makes you think, 12.95 for any show anywhere anytime, is very cheap.


----------



## custer (Jul 19, 2005)

dmdeane said:


> Good question; however IMO experience shows that they should be married, because in this instance, "standalone" streaming boxes haven't taken off (nor has WebTV/MSNTV) as mass market devices on their own merits.
> 
> A while ago Microsoft launched its new MSNTV2 box that does all of this internet and PC streaming services (ie, pictures, music, etc) and it has virtually disappeared without a trace (I assume some people are buying this - probably current WebTV/MSNTV subscribers - but I don't know anyone who even knows this product exists).


I actually use two of them - on the same sets that have 200GB TiVo units. I would MUCH prefer to have that functionality built into the TiVo.

I had an original WebTv and dumpted it when they never provided an ethernet connection. I got a couple of MSNTV units ONLY because ethernet was available. But yes, I'd really prefer to see this in the TiVo instead.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Are people getting a message on the TiVo that tells them about the new features? Or does it just quietly show up in the MP&M Menue?


----------



## Weaselboy (May 1, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> Are people getting a message on the TiVo that tells them about the new features? Or does it just quietly show up in the MP&M Menue?


It just showed up on the same screen one uses to view music and photos. I got no message or anything.

Appeared on my Tivo yesterday afternoon. Nice job Tivo. Particularly the podcasts. :up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

morac said:


> Normally that's true for a software rollout, but in this instance most people won't know they even have the new features unless they go into the MP&M menu.
> 
> I think it's mainly being done because the TSN apparently have to be entered manually which slows down the process. Not sure why though.


the TSNs are entered manually from the priority list. I know the systems are not hooked up directly and I assume that is for privacy reasons to make sure customer ID data is not hooked directly to whom is watching what, etc...

but the roll out is only segemented from the perspective of not overwhelming the systems.

so LaJohn27 is right, they roll out slowly at first from the list along with random users to get a feel for any call volume that might result as well as monitor the systems providing the service and rollout for load problems.

it is not a function of solely of someone having to manually load TSNs that is slowing thiongs down.

PS - yep many people may get surprised even 6 months from now - hey look what is in here  
I signed the list morning of the first day we heard about it here - I have it on my main TiVo for sure - did not check the others yet.


----------



## goman (Dec 16, 2004)

Got it this morning ... made me late for work.

Since I expect this stuff on the HD Cable Card Tivo in the future, I will definitely dump my SA8300 and get TivoCC instead.

Very cool.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I signed the list morning of the first day we heard about it here - I have it on my main TiVo for sure - did not check the others yet.


I signed the priority list at about 6PM Eastern time the day we first heard about it here. I didn't receive it last night. I am hopefully that I will be in tonights batch.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I signed the priority list at about 6PM Eastern time the day we first heard about it here. I didn't receive it last night. I am hopefully that I will be in tonights batch.


We're glad you're so enthusiastic about the new features BlackBetty, but we're not to the point of doing daily batches yet. It'll likely be a couple of days before the next group of subscribers is authorized for the features. We're just starting the rollout - we have to make certain everything is going smoothly.

Appreciate your patience. 

Pony


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

*sigh*

one of these days, I'm going to need to get a series 2.


----------



## luke1011 (Dec 6, 2005)

awesome job TiVo! these features are very cool and hopefully just the tip of the iceberg. 

if/when you announce that i can use my yahoo music subscription through the tivo, i'll probably wet my pants.

btw - signed up last thurs (dec 1) and must have gotten it last night 'cause it was there this morning (dec 6)


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm not getting any audio when trying to play a podcast. It looks like it is probably streaming, but I don't get any sound. Yahoo pictures, weather, Live365 all work (with much lag time for the pictures over a wireless network conncetion). Any ideas on troubleshooting?


----------



## luke1011 (Dec 6, 2005)

Montain said:


> I'm not getting any audio when trying to play a podcast. It looks like it is probably streaming, but I don't get any sound. Yahoo pictures, weather, Live365 all work (with much lag time for the pictures over a wireless network conncetion). Any ideas on troubleshooting?


do you see the time in the upper right hand corner of the screen (eg 1:32/7:41 with the 1:32 portion incrementing)?
if you see the time progressing then i would think it's definitely streaming. if not you may have a streaming problem rather than an audio problem.


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Got it last night all all 4 tivo's! Awesome!!!!
I'm addicted to bobble! It would be nice to add podcasts/videocasts manually @ some point.


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

luke1011 said:


> do you see the time in the upper right hand corner of the screen (eg 1:32/7:41 with the 1:32 portion incrementing)?
> if you see the time progressing then i would think it's definitely streaming. if not you may have a streaming problem rather than an audio problem.


No I don't. I must not be connecting. The wheel at the top of the screen keeps rolling and says something about starting. I tried several stations in several categories at different times last night. Is there a screen saver that starts after it has been playing for some time? Once when I tried to play one, I did something else and came back to some kind of text bouncing around the screen.

I've always had a problem with the tivo restarting after a couple minutes of music streaming from my computer via Galleon (which is the only reason I really wanted to use Galleon). I wonder if there is a problem with my network settings that only shows up when I am "streaming"?


----------



## shifty (Dec 6, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> Are people getting a message on the TiVo that tells them about the new features? Or does it just quietly show up in the MP&M Menue?


Mine came in quietly within 48 hours of receiving the email notification regarding the new changes - I didn't sign up for any list, I just noticed it was there yesterday morning, no new messages or anything. I had a chance to dork around with it last night and play a Live365 stream, was a little choppy (rebuffering?) and I have 6mbit internet line on the download, so ... 

I am very excited about the new features but I would like to be able to better organize the list. I use HMO to spool my 300GB MP3 collection from upstairs (using Galleon on server) and since the new features were put on, I hafta scroll way down into the list just to get to my MP3's again. Yahoo was (go figure) put at the top of the list and the games even have precedence over my other items.

Does anyone know if it's possible to categorize or otherwise sort the items in the list provided? I don't like the new layout - too much stuff that I don't use clutters the new Music and Pictures menu.

(PS - hello everyone, I'm new )


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Are there plans to add a map or more details to the Yahoo traffic application?


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Is the Toshiba SD-H400 the only remote without the Info button? I'm limited in a few apps...


Dave I am not sure but I think we can use our display button in all the places that call for the info button.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

segaily said:


> Dave I am not sure but I think we can use our display button in all the places that call for the info button.


Awesome, that did the trick! Now I just have to remember it.


----------



## piper (Oct 11, 2004)

TiVo is nice, we all like it and so on but...I can't help thinking that turning the Series 2 TiVo into a ten year's too late comedy TV internet device is a little underwhelming.

Tying up with the Yahoo music service would definitely be a worthwhile app but the rest of it seems a little bemusing to say the least. For instance if you want to look at the weather you have to stop the tv programme you are watching, drill through the menus, read the information, go back to the Now Playing menu and restart whatever you were watching. Or just use your PC that you obviously own to be able to network your TiVo in the first place and at the same time do the infinity-1 other things you can do with a computer that you can't do on a TiVo.

Sorry if this is a little negative but come ON. I own a TiVo (wife likes it too much to sling it) but even she would never, ever choose any of the new options and even if she was interested in these kind of things the Moxi I also own relieves itself on the TiVo functionality in areas like VOD (instant not 'sometime in the next few days') and menus you can actually read without stopping watching TV.

A phrase involving 'horse' and 'flogging' springs to mind.


----------



## Lynxpro (May 2, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Well, that depends on when you get on the list!
> We're typically pretty conservative early on in any rollout. We stick to the plan...so if the priority list signup outstrips the total planned rollout for any given time some people will have to wait a bit. As we get a feel for how things are going we may choose to accelerate the rollout, but typically we do that for small changes or bug fixes.
> The plan is for everyone to be updated over several weeks. So if you want to have these apps for Christmas...the best shot is to get on the list!
> Note that you do need a Series2 standalone DVR connected to broadband to receive the new online services. Integrated DIRECTV/TiVo systems and Series1 systems do not have these services.
> ...


I apologize if this has been already asked, but will vidcasts be added to the Podcaster service? I was very happy to see *Diggnation* on the Podcaster list, but Alex and Kevin do a vidcast as well. It would be really nice to have the vidcast option to be seen via the Series2 to the television screen. That would definitely beat watching the vidcast on an iPod or a computer screen.

I realize that the audio podcasts are being streamed and the video would probably have to be directly downloaded to the Series2 to ensure the best playback. That might eat up hard drive space on a 40 hour unit, but many people do have the 80 and 160 hour units, not to mention the user-upgraded units with higher capacity hard drives. I really hope this is added because it would certainly enhance my experience. Of course, it could also depend upon Yahoo on this.

Way to go though! I'm very happy with the upgrade; although I do think the services need to be listed on a separate line in the main menu. Perhaps if Yahoo throws down some more cash??? 

ps. Direct downloads of the New Doctor Who episodes would rock. I would love to see TiVo strike a deal with BBC Worldwide to allow this here in the States. It certainly would be better material than a behind-the-scenes-martial-arts-movies documentary, although I did actually enjoy that, just not as much as seeing legally acquired New Doctor Who episodes straight off my TiVo.


----------



## Lynxpro (May 2, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Offering these services to the integrated DIRECTV/TiVo DVRs is entirely up to DIRECTV. As much as we'd like to offer them to you, TiVo doesn't get to make that decision.Pony


An easy to enable "unofficial" *backdoor* option in the software would definitely be of help to those users. Just a thought...  That would serve Rupert Murdoch right since he's using his 33% minority stake in DirecTV to justify the piles of cash he's blown on NDS, but that's a different subject from this thread. Tee hee.

I also suppose that these HME features would not be enabled on the Comcast Motorola DVRs receiving TiVo service next year unless Comcast negotiates with Yahoo directly. Call that a strong hunch.


----------



## Lynxpro (May 2, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Had they done so, it would have been a very interesting, and dangerous, competitor to TiVo. I assume the reason MS has not done so is due to internal MS politics: they don't want a cheap competitor to their Windows Media Center Edition PCs, and thus chose not to compete directly with TiVo's standalone DVRs.


Also the very reason why the Xbox360 lacks a DVR option. To enable any of the interesting non-gaming features, you have to have a Windows Media Center PC on your network. They actually think the Xbox360 is going to create a "halo" effect (like the iPod in encouraging people to switch to Macs) and cause people to rush out and buy Windows Media Center PCs. Which is asinine to bank upon.

I really would like to see TiVo sue Microsoft over ip violations (UltimateTV, Windows Media Center, etc.) once the whole Dish Network lawsuit concludes. Heck, if Dish played their cards and settled that lawsuit by agreeing to use TiVo software in their DVRs, they could easily siphon off the TiVo enthusiasts currently subscribing to DirecTV. But of course, that scenario depends upon Charles Ergin executing some competent critical-thinking skills...


----------



## Lynxpro (May 2, 2002)

Hew said:


> I agree, maybe even one day we'll be able to transfer programs from any tivo in the world into your tivo. Anyone know if this is possible?


Not bloody likely. That strategy bankrupted the second corporate parent of rival ReplayTV, that being SonicBlue. You may see it unofficially, as some form of hacker HME program...like a Java-based BitTorrent client but I bet that would tax the 200 Mhz MIPS processor too much to be realistic.

I'd prefer the option to edit the pre-recorded video on my TiVo. Allow that after the complete recording has been viewed once. That should not anger the content owners/distributors too much as opposed to having the machine "guess" where the commercial breaks were and cut off recording.


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

Montain said:


> I've always had a problem with the tivo restarting after a couple minutes of music streaming from my computer via Galleon (which is the only reason I really wanted to use Galleon). I wonder if there is a problem with my network settings that only shows up when I am "streaming"?


I have also had the restart problem when streaming music with Galleon, so I am very curious how well Live365 works. I wont know until these new apps get enable on my system. I'm trying to wait patiently, but it's hard.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

I signed up when this thread first showed up, and got an update in the next day or so. I didn't really pay attention, since the notice I got about the update was about the soft/negative padding feature. But I've got it, and I'm listening to The Pocket and the Pendant podcast right now. Pretty cool.

Any chance of some sort of "screen saver" being activated while listening to a podcast?


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Will we get a message and/or will the tivo restart when we get this latest software update?

THX


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TreborPugly said:


> Any chance of some sort of "screen saver" being activated while listening to a podcast?


I'm pretty sure that there is one when listening to Live365 - I haven't used the podcast enough yet to see that.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

peteypete said:


> Will we get a message and/or will the tivo restart when we get this latest software update?
> 
> THX


Just check Music, Photos and More periodically - you'll know when you have the new features.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm curious if the method TiVo uses to login to Yahoo is done via a secure SSL connection or the default non-secure method. The same with the other sites. Can the TiVo even do SSL?


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

I signed up Monday morning around 8:30 am eastern time and still no joy yet.

The almost patient wait continues...


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

I just checked "Music, Photos, and More" yesterday and all the new features are there. I reallllly like this. TiVo should have done this long ago. I am glad to see some big players working with TiVo to provide these add-ons. Waiting for Flickr, eBay, Amazon, etc...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

morac said:


> I'm curious if the method TiVo uses to login to Yahoo is done via a secure SSL connection or the default non-secure method. The same with the other sites. Can the TiVo even do SSL?


I believe TiVo is storing the Yahoo! credentials... not sure if it's on the local TiVo box or on a TiVo server somewhere. Fandango requires a credit card - I wonder if that is saved or if it has to be re-entered.

For both I'm also wondering how that data is being transmitted. I was hoping someone (megazone) would do some testing and fill us in, but maybe I'll fire up Ethereal or some others this weekend and see what the stream looks like.

To respond to another previous post, yes I've seen the screen saver in Live365 but haven't listened to a podcast long enough to see one (assuming it exists).


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I believe TiVo is storing the Yahoo! credentials... not sure if it's on the local TiVo box or on a TiVo server somewhere. Fandango requires a credit card - I wonder if that is saved or if it has to be re-entered.
> 
> For both I'm also wondering how that data is being transmitted. I was hoping someone (megazone) would do some testing and fill us in, but maybe I'll fire up Ethereal or some others this weekend and see what the stream looks like.
> 
> To respond to another previous post, yes I've seen the screen saver in Live365 but haven't listened to a podcast long enough to see one (assuming it exists).


Podcast has one too. I was listening to the Lost one, and eventually it blanked the screen and just had the title bouncing around. Took awhile though.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

If you manually entered a rss feed for a podcast, it doesn't appear to save it. Did i miss something?


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I can't get Yahoo weather to work - gives me an error message. I'll have to post that later.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> If you manually entered a rss feed for a podcast, it doesn't appear to save it. Did i miss something?


It should be in your favorites. You have to select favorites, and then you see the listing of podcasts you've added.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I've compiled a list of your suggestions (and thank you's) from this thread and others and forwarded it on to the team. It's appreciated.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## Lynxpro (May 2, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I've compiled a list of your suggestions (and thank you's) from this thread and others and forwarded it on to the team. It's appreciated.
> Cheers,
> Pony


TiVoPony, thanks for being such an active participant. I'm sure we could offer plenty of creative suggestions for the Company that could keep it well ahead of its mundane competitors... And I don't just mean hardware-based ones for the eventual Series3 either... 

Hmmm... Hard Drive Capacity Meter, Screen Saver, Screen Print Capture to Networked Printer via Bonjour, Screen Zoom on Pause feature, Manually Setting Recording to End Early with Season Passes, etc. Google Earth (providing there's a deal with Google), etc. 

But for now, I just want Vidcast download support....that and New Doctor Who direct downloads! Tee hee.

And...curious to see if we'll get new mail messages from Yahoo (or AOL) via our Series2 boxes if we stay signed-in through these features...


----------



## macohenks (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi,

I show that my Tivo received the update last night, and I rebooted it several times but there is nothing under the Music, Photos, & More button except my own laptop, which has always been recognized. I deleted Galleon and reinstalled the Tivodesktop software, but I still see nothing. Can I get some assistance, please?

Thanks- I have a Pioneer 810.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

macohenks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I show that my Tivo received the update last night, and I rebooted it several times but there is nothing under the Music, Photos, & More button except my own laptop, which has always been recognized. I deleted Galleon and reinstalled the Tivodesktop software, but I still see nothing. Can I get some assistance, please?
> 
> Thanks- I have a Pioneer 810.


As I posted in the other thread,

The fact that you got "the update," doesn't mean that you got the yahoo apps.

Pony posted elsewhere here that the update is just some under the hood tweaks that aren't visible to you.

You still have to wait to receive the apps, which have nothing to do with either galleon or the tivo desktop software.


----------



## macohenks (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok, Turtleboy. Thanks ...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Is it just me or do the new apps run kind of slowly. They are a lot slower than the ones hosted on apps.tv.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

morac said:


> Is it just me or do the new apps run kind of slowly. They are a lot slower than the ones hosted on apps.tv.


They also require much more database queries to get this information. Much of apps.tv doesn't require you to authenticate yourself then lookup information from a database like the new Yahoo apps.


----------



## erikbrowne (Jun 5, 2002)

jrinck said:


> Could Tivo make a non-DVR, stand-alone "Internet Services" box?
> 
> Dammit, if I had this much enthusiasm two years ago, along with some good VC contacts, I'd have done the darn thing myself!


Hah! I used to work for that company. It's called OpenTV. About 3 years ago they laid off half the company (including me) because no one was buying what they were selling.


----------



## Lynxpro (May 2, 2002)

erikbrowne said:


> Hah! I used to work for that company. It's called OpenTV. About 3 years ago they laid off half the company (including me) because no one was buying what they were selling.


Isn't Dish Network using their software in the shoddy Dish Player PVRs?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> It'll likely be a couple of days before the next group of subscribers is authorized for the features. We're just starting the rollout - we have to make certain everything is going smoothly.
> 
> Appreciate your patience.
> 
> Pony


Ok, I've waited patiently for 2 days. Where is my new apps!!


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I signed up the day they were announced and I just got them last night. I got a message saying I had it and was playingaround with the stuff today.

The best part was that the Tivo did not need to be rebooted, so my 30 second skip code didnt need to be reactivated


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TivoPony,

Is there any reason why Canadian Tivo owners would not get these features? Just asking as I signed up the first day it was announced and still nothing.

Thanks,
Shutterfriend


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Some of the Live365 channels play fast or slow - like double or half their intended playing speed. I could provide some specific examples if necessary...


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

I went on priority list last week, and was told I would get update within 3 days.

I went bact to Tivo.com, and now it says it could take "a few weeks"!


----------



## smoknyreyz (Jan 5, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Some of the Live365 channels play fast or slow - like double or half their intended playing speed. I could provide some specific examples if necessary...


i noticed the same thing - but if you back out of a channel that is playing slow - pick a different channel and then go back into the original channel it will be at full speed


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

smoknyreyz said:


> i noticed the same thing - but if you back out of a channel that is playing slow - pick a different channel and then go back into the original channel it will be at full speed


Don't have the new Tivo feature yet, but with a regular Live365 account you can go to settings and increase the buffer size. If you have a somewhat slow connection this will often fix the problem.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Its been over a week since I added both Tivo's to the priority list (and repeated it multiple times)

Still no love!!!!

Hey... would there be any issues with my linksys router? Do I need to open up any ports or anything to get this all to work?


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

It takes time. Like I said earlier, I signed up the day it was announced and just got it yesterday, so it takes a while. You have to remember, you may have signed up opn the first day as well, but think of how many other hundred of thousands may have as well.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

mike3775 said:


> It takes time. Like I said earlier, I signed up the day it was announced and just got it yesterday, so it takes a while. You have to remember, you may have signed up opn the first day as well, but think of how many other hundred of thousands may have as well.


This is a very wise post. 

We had a huge influx of people jumping on that sign up list. Even if you signed up day one, that doesn't mean you should have the features yet. We're working our way through the list, but as I've mentioned earlier, it's a staged rollout, we're not doing daily batches yet. We always have to go slowly at the start...it allows us to ensure things go as smoothly as possible.

Patience. 

Pony


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MassD said:


> Its been over a week since I added both Tivo's to the priority list (and repeated it multiple times)


it also does no good to repeatedly add the same TSN as that just slows things down for everybody while the dupes are either taken out somehow or reprocessed


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it also does no good to repeatedly add the same TSN as that just slows things down for everybody while the dupes are either taken out somehow or reprocessed


Yeah, but it makes me feel better...


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

Just got the new features and they are great. I'm listening to radio from Live365 right now. The Podcast and movie features are great, I would love it however if you can download trailers from Yahoo for the top 10 movies.

The only problem I've run into so far is an error of some kind from live365, but after I tried it again it worked fine, and the apps are slow to load at times.


By the way I signed up for the priority list around 4:30PM on the day of the announcement.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a few technical issues at first, but after playing with it, they went away.

I like being able to see whats playing at all my local cinema's in one shot as well, instead of having to go to different websites.

My kids all love both the games that came with it as well.


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

I got the online services today but I have a couple issues.

1. When I try and use Yahoo! Weather I get an error message "An error occured while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)?

2. Yahoo! Travel doesn't allow you to enter Canadian cities or postal codes?

3. Fandango - Does not allow you to enter Canadian postal codes but Fandango web site allows you to view Canadian theater listings?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

shutterfriend said:


> I got the online services today but I have a couple issues.
> 
> 1. When I try and use Yahoo! Weather I get an error message "An error occured while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)?


If you get an answer to this, let me know. I get the same thing with the Netflix RSS reader (okay, yes, I know it's not related to the new online services, but still...)

I haven't received the new services yet. Here's hoping.


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> Oh, and in addition to signing up on the priority list, you should check into Yahoo, Fandango, and Live365 accounts too.
> 
> Pony


Hey Pony!

I signed up for a Fandango account on their website, but I don't see that there is anywhere to enter my ID/Password.

Am I missing something or is that still in the works?

I'm not going to use it if I have to enter my CC info each time.


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

I got my online stuff last night and Love it......one question is the best buy muisc still supported ? mines been the same songs for 3 months now


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

So far so good! 

Give me Yahoo Sports on HME, which gives me updated current sports scores and I will wet my pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

This thing is Freaking sweet  . Thank you Tivo, Yahoo, and everyone else who made this possible.


----------



## Kid Icarus (Apr 29, 2005)

I just got my update yesterday and the one thing I would like to see is the ability to see the movie trailers off the Fandango site instead of/in addition to the still gallery. That was the first thing my wife mentioned when I opened up the feature & I agreed having the ability to see a trailer before purchasing tickets would be a huge plus.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

If I enter my zip code on the Fandango web site I get the three theaters in my area. If I enter my zip code for Fandango on Tivo I get over 3400 theaters in 760 miles. I sure don't feel like unchecking over 3,000 theaters just to display the theaters in my area.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

Everyone says how much they like the new features and then go on to list all the things that are broken.

Isn't anyone tired of broken software from Tivo?


----------



## EwanG (Oct 14, 2002)

TechDreamer said:


> Isn't anyone tired of broken software from Tivo?


I'd love for them to release perfect code the first time. But then, I'd love for any company to release perfect code the first time. Having as yet never seen such a thing from Apple, Microsoft, or even the Open Source community, I have to say that I am not encouraged to believe that the alternatives to TiVo are going to be any less fraught with problems.

As such, the fact that TiVo has such a warm and helpful community of users, and has a tendancy to get around to fixes in a somewhat timely manner, keeps me coming back.

YMMV,
Ewan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

EwanG said:


> I'd love for them to release perfect code the first time. But then, I'd love for any company to release perfect code the first time. Having as yet never seen such a thing from Apple, Microsoft, or even the Open Source community, I have to say that I am not encouraged to believe that the alternatives to TiVo are going to be any less fraught with problems.
> 
> As such, the fact that TiVo has such a warm and helpful community of users, and has a tendancy to get around to fixes in a somewhat timely manner, keeps me coming back.


I mainly concur... and want to point out that even when TiVo software is less than perfect it's still usually much better than the competition. Comcast, ReplayTV, DTV, etc don't have any features like this at all.

Though being able to play HD trailers through the Xbox 360 is appealing. I wish TiVo would load up the Showcases or Fandango with more movie trailers. I'll watch that type of advertising all day, every day.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I mainly concur... and want to point out that even when TiVo software is less than perfect it's still usually much better than the competition. Comcast, ReplayTV, DTV, etc don't have any features like this at all.
> 
> Though being able to play HD trailers through the Xbox 360 is appealing. I wish TiVo would load up the Showcases or Fandango with more movie trailers. I'll watch that type of advertising all day, every day.


I was surprised to not see Movies trailers from Fandango as well. I thought they would have been all over that. TiVo is such a targeted audience of people who would go to a movie or rent the DVD.

as to the problems with the Yahoo features, most of the ones listed have more to do with the fact it is an internet pipe than with imperfect code.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

jckatz said:


> Count yourself lucky... My local movie theatre DOES use FANDANGO and they have the WORLDS WORSE commerical before the movie... I refuse to EVER use FANDANGO until they stop advertising in such a completely HORRIBLE and annoying way.
> 
> Plus movietickets.com is FREE if you are an AMC card member...
> 
> Miss AMC!!!!


Hmmm. I really liked there commercials even if it goes against the principles of paying for a movie ticket and being subjected to commercials.


----------



## tally (Apr 25, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> This is a very wise post.
> 
> We had a huge influx of people jumping on that sign up list. Even if you signed up day one, that doesn't mean you should have the features yet. We're working our way through the list, but as I've mentioned earlier, it's a staged rollout, we're not doing daily batches yet. We always have to go slowly at the start...it allows us to ensure things go as smoothly as possible.
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion here. If it might take weeks to see the features, TiVo might want to change the acknowledgement page you get when you submit your priority request so that it doesn't say you'll get the update within 3 days. It makes us all so disappointed when that time passes and we don't see any changes. Trying to wait patiently here, but it's hard.


----------



## custer (Jul 19, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> This thing is Freaking sweet  . Thank you Tivo, Yahoo, and everyone else who made this possible.


Four TiVo's and still waiting.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

tally said:


> Just a suggestion here. If it might take weeks to see the features, TiVo might want to change the acknowledgement page you get when you submit your priority request so that it doesn't say you'll get the update within 3 days. It makes us all so disappointed when that time passes and we don't see any changes. Trying to wait patiently here, but it's hard.


well they had 3 days up at first and I guess they underestimated how many would jump on this priority list. the message was chaged after the list was up a few days to "a couple of weeks"


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

NiteCourt said:


> If I enter my zip code on the Fandango web site I get the three theaters in my area. If I enter my zip code for Fandango on Tivo I get over 3400 theaters in 760 miles. I sure don't feel like unchecking over 3,000 theaters just to display the theaters in my area.


NiteCourt, if you can drop me a Private Message with your zip code I'll ask someone to take a look at that.

Thanks!
Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

TiVo Fool said:


> Hey Pony!
> 
> I signed up for a Fandango account on their website, but I don't see that there is anywhere to enter my ID/Password.
> 
> ...


My bad there. The app does not support using your Fandango account, you must use a credit card. I guess I was thinking of something else when I posted that. 

Entering the credit card each time is a matter of security...we don't store your credit card information anywhere - on the box or on our servers.

Pony


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Got both Tivo's going on Friday evening. Like the apps... the Yahoo Traffic's detail is nice... though the weather applet could use some beef. Live365 stuff worked well, listened to it for a few hours on Sat while I hung out...

In all... a very interesting direction.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> My bad there. The app does not support using your Fandango account, you must use a credit card. I guess I was thinking of something else when I posted that.
> 
> Entering the credit card each time is a matter of security...we don't store your credit card information anywhere - on the box or on our servers.
> 
> Pony


The movies app is awesome. Yesterday, I was browsing through the movie listings while eating breakfast before going shopping. An hour later, we were at the theater watching Harry Potter, having ordered the tickets through TiVo. The shopping had to wait!!!

Talk about impulse buying!!


----------



## sma (Dec 11, 2003)

Has there been any explanation for the errors on all apps listed below "Browse & Buy Movie Tickets" for some users? Like other posters, I can access photos, weather, traffic, and movies, but all other apps result in a long "Please wait..." and then an error (Http connection error: 0x50005).

I received the apps on Thursday and thought the issue would resolve itself in time, but no luck yet (as of Monday mid-day). Any tips?

thanks
Spencer


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> My bad there. The app does not support using your Fandango account, you must use a credit card. I guess I was thinking of something else when I posted that.
> 
> Entering the credit card each time is a matter of security...we don't store your credit card information anywhere - on the box or on our servers.
> 
> Pony


I agree that TiVo shouldn't get into storing CC info.

However, Fandandgo lets me store my card info on their site. I was kinda hoping that they'd let me use my account and have a "use card on file" option.

Maybe you could pass that along to them? 

Thanks Pony


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

this is monor compared to the other stuff mentioned, but why is it that the high scores on the games(like game, wordsmith) have the times recorded on PST and not local times?


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

I keep getting an error 0x50006 when I try and access Yahoo Weather. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

mike3775 said:


> this is monor compared to the other stuff mentioned, but why is it that the high scores on the games(like game, wordsmith) have the times recorded on PST and not local times?


The apps run on servers that run in PST. So when they create dates they create local time dates. There's no way to know the time zone in which the user lives.


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TivoPony,

Is there anyway to enter canadian postal codes/cities in the yahoo travel and fandango apps? If not, will they be adding this feature in the future?

Thanks.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

apps-tv said:


> The apps run on servers that run in PST. So when they create dates they create local time dates. There's no way to know the time zone in which the user lives.


Have you guys ever thought about teaming up with NTN - the trivia network, usually in bars and stuff. I don't know what the company is called anymore though I think I saw a recent article where they are providing some sort of games for Comcast or someone. That would be a very cool use of HME and the TiVo network!

I think what makes the games interesting for me is being able to interact in some way with a larger community rather than play Wordsmith in a vacuum. Along those lines, it would be cool if we could create some sort of 'public' name for the TiVo network and all the games have two high score lists... one of just ourselves, and one of the entire network (like NTN had a high score list of one bar/restaurant and then one that was nationwide).

While I'm posting on the games topic, since we have two Wordgrid rooms at the moment... how about keeping one as it is, very competitive. The other room could be more of a practice area and folks can enter the same words as others.

OK one more thought... I second the motion that we need some sort of organizational structure. Even without apps.tv, my PC, Galleon, and whatever else the new applications, plus Best Buy & Nikon, plus the HME config options take up two screens. I'm not sure the best way to divy it all up - it's hard to find the balance to make sure people realize and see the apps are available versus folderizing them until they're never found. Maybe turning HME off (once it's already on) and adding servers could be moved to settings somewhere. Games is an obvious category and actually would free up a decent amont of real estate if everything else remained where it is. Though I assume there are more apps in development.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

shutterfriend said:


> TivoPony,
> 
> Is there anyway to enter canadian postal codes/cities in the yahoo travel and fandango apps? If not, will they be adding this feature in the future?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, but no, you can't enter in Canadian zipcodes. I'll pass your note along to the team (and to Yahoo).

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

TiVo Fool said:


> I agree that TiVo shouldn't get into storing CC info.
> 
> However, Fandandgo lets me store my card info on their site. I was kinda hoping that they'd let me use my account and have a "use card on file" option.
> 
> ...


Oh, they're aware of it. It's just not available in this version.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

sma said:


> Has there been any explanation for the errors on all apps listed below "Browse & Buy Movie Tickets" for some users? Like other posters, I can access photos, weather, traffic, and movies, but all other apps result in a long "Please wait..." and then an error (Http connection error: 0x50005).
> 
> I received the apps on Thursday and thought the issue would resolve itself in time, but no luck yet (as of Monday mid-day). Any tips?
> 
> ...


Hmmm...that is odd. All of the Yahoo apps, and the movie app, are ok? It's likely a firewall issue. Let me check here and see if I can get some details.

Can you send me a private message with your TSN? That'll help too...

Thanks!
Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Priority List Update -

Just to let you guys know, we're making good progress on that priority list. We should get all of the way through it by the end of this week. 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Sorry, but no, you can't enter in Canadian zipcodes. I'll pass your note along to the team (and to Yahoo).
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


TivoPony,

Can you help me get Yahoo Weather working? No matter if I use a Canadian city or an American city in my.yahoo.com weather module it keeps saying Please wait... and then gives me a 0x50006 error everytime! Can I provide you with my TSN to get more help? I am able to use live365, podcaster, etc. For Yahoo traffic I would really like to put in canadian cities or postal codes.

What about Fandango? I am able to go to their website and select a candian postal code in the zip code field and it gives me the correct theater. I hope that Tivo will consider allowing us to put a canadian postal code in the movies app instead of zipcode?

Here is the link showing canadian postal code working for fandango.com site:

http://www.fandango.com/TheaterListings.aspx?location=L0R1B8&source=cityzipsearch


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

shutterfriend said:


> TivoPony,
> 
> Can you help me get Yahoo Weather working? No matter if I use a Canadian city or an American city in my.yahoo.com weather module it keeps saying Please wait... and then gives me a 0x50006 error everytime! Can I provide you with my TSN to get more help? I am able to use live365, podcaster, etc. For Yahoo traffic I would really like to put in canadian cities or postal codes.
> 
> ...


Sorry, no Canadian zipcodes. Maybe down the road, but they're not supported today.

Pony


----------



## henryt (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi,
I am getting 0x50006 error as well. Yahoo weather was working fine for me until I decided to sign up for a Yahoo account. After entering my user ID and password, it gave me an error 0x50006 and quit. When I try to relanch yahoo weather, the error pops up after "Please Wait" is displayed on screen. I tried resetting my TiVo (Series 2 240) but it still did not work after reboot. Everything else works fine though.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Got the yahoo stuff today. Pretty nice!! 

Definately adds to the value of a tivo. Graphics are pretty nice too. slick.


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TivoPony,

Is there a way to reset the user account for Yahoo Weather as it appears to be the issue. Yahoo Weather worked until I entered my yahoo id and password also and now I keep getting 0x50006 error.


----------



## jeffdeck (May 12, 2005)

I seem to have a different error message with trying to access the new TiVo apps. I can consistently connect to the games, podcasts, and Live355 apps. But I am unable to connect to any of the Yahoo apps or Fandango. The error message I get is "An error occured [sic] while running the application. Could not open the url."

Anyone else see this error message? Could this be a router issue?


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Wow Music, Photos & More is really cluttered now. 
- There's no way to remove games/items we dont' want?
- Our own Music & Photo folders are listed at the bottom of the page. How about allowing a reorder of items like you do with season pass items?


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

Got update, but Yahoo says my user ID and password are invalid, even though I'm copying it directly from email from Yahoo!


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

skanter said:


> Got update, but Yahoo says my user ID and password are invalid, even though I'm copying it directly from email from Yahoo!


Changed my password -- it works now.



Everything seems to work, will report back if I think its any real benefit...


----------



## kls1891 (Oct 15, 2005)

jeffdeck said:


> I seem to have a different error message with trying to access the new TiVo apps. I can consistently connect to the games, podcasts, and Live355 apps. But I am unable to connect to any of the Yahoo apps or Fandango. The error message I get is "An error occured [sic] while running the application. Could not open the url."
> 
> Anyone else see this error message? Could this be a router issue?


I have the exact same issue. Anyone have any thoughts on what might be going on?

Thanks.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

kls1891 said:


> I have the exact same issue. Anyone have any thoughts on what might be going on?
> 
> Thanks.


For those of you who can connect to everything except the Movie and Yahoo apps (but everything else works fine) - we think we have a pretty good idea what is wrong and are working on getting it resolved for you. It's something we need to handle on our side, so just sit back and enjoy the apps that you can see...we'll have the issue with the other four resolved for you as soon as we can.

If you're seeing the opposite of this (the Movie and Yahoo apps work, but none of the games or other apps do)...drop me a PM with your TSN and the details.

Unless of course you're a beta tester. Then your feedback should go via the traditional beta channels. 

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> For those of you who can connect to everything except the Movie and Yahoo apps (but everything else works fine) - we think we have a pretty good idea what is wrong and are working on getting it resolved for you. It's something we need to handle on our side, so just sit back and enjoy the apps that you can see...we'll have the issue with the other four resolved for you as soon as we can.
> 
> If you're seeing the opposite of this (the Movie and Yahoo apps work, but none of the games or other apps do)...drop me a PM with your TSN and the details.
> 
> ...


TivoPony,

Does this include the error 0x50006 when trying to access Yahoo Weather or just the "Could not open the url" errors?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

shutterfriend said:


> TivoPony,
> 
> Does this include the error 0x50006 when trying to access Yahoo Weather or just the "Could not open the url" errors?


I believe that this is something else, and the team is working on that too.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> I believe that this is something else, and the team is working on that too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


TivoPony/Bob?,

Thanks for the update and sorry to bother you about this.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

Guess I'm just lucky, but everything seems to work just fine!


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Sorry, no Canadian zipcodes. Maybe down the road, but they're not supported today.


These just showed up for me today (though curiously the message was dated Dec. 9th). Allow me to give a friendly "boo" to the developers as well for forgetting us folks north of the border.

Yes, we're new, but you're going to keep running into more and more of us Canucks in the future. At least, that should be the business plan.


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TivoPony,

Is there any status update on the error 0x50006 or any way to remove the current user id that was entered for this application?

Thanks.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

Haven't gotten it yet, but haven't signed up for it either .


----------



## MrBluEyZz (Jan 1, 2006)

Newbie here. Thanks everyone for your help and advise.

I have been told that OS version 6.2 is the latest for the DirecTivo HDVR2. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on when the next upgrade might take place?

If I currently have version 6.2, what will I have to do to upgrade when a later version is released?

What if people "acquire" additional functionality above version 6.2 through mods, what is the process to install these?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

When will the rollout be complete?


----------



## bferring (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there any way to hide some of the Online Services? The games are neat, but I had the other stuff (weather, movies, traffic) for months with Galleon (which also doesn't have an annoying Yahoo banner). I wish we had the choice to hide some of the crap we don't want to see or don't care about (podcasting!). Please give me an "Enter to Configure" option!


----------



## shifty (Dec 6, 2005)

Amen. I feel your pain, B.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

bferring said:


> Is there any way to hide some of the Online Services? The games are neat, but I had the other stuff (weather, movies, traffic) for months with Galleon (which also doesn't have an annoying Yahoo banner). I wish we had the choice to hide some of the crap we don't want to see or don't care about (podcasting!). Please give me an "Enter to Configure" option!


AMEN!

All this junk showed up on my units this morning.

Personally I don't care about any of it and its a pain that what I do use (My personal photos and music from my PC) is now buried far down in a long menu of items I'll never use.

If we can't opt out of this stuff at least can't we have folders or something to keep the menu size to one screen full?


----------



## JS2003 (Jan 10, 2004)

RoyK said:


> AMEN!
> 
> All this junk showed up on my units this morning.
> 
> ...


I agree! I FINALLY got my media server set up in the basement to serve music and saved shows to my Tivos, and now I have to scroll through a bunch of junk to get to the music/photo server. 

I like the extra functionality, but I should be able to choose which ones I have to look at. This will REALLY become a problem as new services are added. Some sort of folder hierarchy should be developed, with all these new services in a folder beneath (or within) the main Music & Photos folder.

Also, a 'drive free space' meter for my Tivo would be pretty nice, as someone else mentioned earlier in this thread...


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

Who gets these upgrades? I have DTV/Tivo and don't.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

DirecTivo users will not. We don't get HMO, or MRV, or TTG, or any of the new, cool Tivo stuff in our stock DirecTivos. And given the separation of DirecTV and Tivo, don't expect any new features.


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

cheer said:


> DirecTivo users will not. We don't get HMO, or MRV, or TTG, or any of the new, cool Tivo stuff in our stock DirecTivos. And given the separation of DirecTV and Tivo, don't expect any new features.


Figures.......and I love love love my 2 Sony SAT-T60's too. 
Oh well.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Rottluver said:


> Figures.......and I love love love my 2 Sony SAT-T60's too.
> Oh well.


Well the Series 1 Tivos don't get these upgrades anyway.


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

cheer said:


> Well the Series 1 Tivos don't get these upgrades anyway.


Not surprising...........but I still love em regardless.  When they die for good, I will break down and "upgrade" to Series 2 or 3 or whatever is out there.


----------



## PhilCase (Mar 10, 2003)

bferring said:


> Is there any way to hide some of the Online Services? ... I wish we had the choice to hide some of the crap we don't want to see ... Please give me an "Enter to Configure" option!


Agreed, how about letting us have Tivo "our way"?

As it is, the "sold out to Yahoo" options represent a step back for my Tivo boxes.


----------



## coletown (Jun 17, 2003)

Stu_Bee said:


> Wow Music, Photos & More is really cluttered now.
> - There's no way to remove games/items we dont' want?
> - Our own Music & Photo folders are listed at the bottom of the page. How about allowing a reorder of items like you do with season pass items?


A core TiVo fundamental is the user's ability to establish preferences (e.g. thumbs up/down, season pass hierarchy, etc). TiVo Online Services interface ignores the user's preferences entirely (albeit, the underlying applications do offer some preferences). Let me therefore help with this problem: TiVo right hand, meet TiVo left hand. And now that you've finally met, it's time to get coordinated!

If I wanted to be spoon fed my programming, I'd still be watching network TV without a DVR. I bought TiVo because "I" wanted to be in control. And further, it seems intuitive to me that LAN features should precede WAN features. You sold me Home Media Option way back when (I'm one of the idiots who actually paid $50 for HMO, twice!), but you now you put access to my "paid" features BELOW "free" junk (yahoo, games) I'm not interested in.

Please heed this thread from your subscribers and make a necessary programming update.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

coletown said:


> A core TiVo fundamental is the user's ability to establish preferences (e.g. thumbs up/down, season pass hierarchy, etc). TiVo Online Services interface ignores the user's preferences entirely (albeit, the underlying applications do offer some preferences). Let me therefore help with this problem: TiVo right hand, meet TiVo left hand. And now that you've finally met, it's time to get coordinated!
> 
> If I wanted to be spoon fed my programming, I'd still be watching network TV without a DVR. I bought TiVo because "I" wanted to be in control. And further, it seems intuitive to me that LAN features should precede WAN features. You sold me Home Media Option way back when (I'm one of the idiots who actually paid $50 for HMO, twice!), but you now you put access to my "paid" features BELOW "free" junk (yahoo, games) I'm not interested in.
> 
> Please heed this thread from your subscribers and make a necessary programming update.


Agreed! Tivo's big asset is it's simple and neat user interface. Once that gets totally cluttered, Tivo goes downhill. Programmers -- spend a few minutes and fix this!


----------

